# X New to RO



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey!!! I am new here. Just wondering why I keep getting my posts deleted? I breed lots of breeds of bunnies. I butcher culls so they don't end up in shelters. They would beglad to have a shorter but happier life than if they sad in a cage forever. I feed my bunnies a very good pellet. I clean the rabbitry at least 2 times a week. My bunnies are all very happy. I can post adorable baby pictures if you want? Thanks and I hope we can all get along! <3 PEACE!


----------



## fuzzypatch (Aug 27, 2011)

They got deleted? That's not nice... Also called censorship which is against the LAW.


----------



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

I know. Its also extremely LaMe!!


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome! I posted on your last topic but I'll say it again here!


----------



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

haha I know thanks!


----------



## fuzzypatch (Aug 27, 2011)

You should post pictures! I would love to see these happy rabbits.


----------



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

I will maybe tomorrow! Photobucket isn't working right now.


----------



## yumyumbun (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello, I completely agree with you! And it got deleted? Not cool, maybe it was a mistake? :shock:

Welcome!


----------



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

I know I wish someone would explain why I got deleted. Someone please explain. Send me a message if you want too.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 27, 2011)

Evidently the PM did not go through:

Your introduction post has been deleted from this forum, as it is violation of our Forum Decorum:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11860&forum_id=14

We welcome responsible breeders on Rabbits Online, but many of our members find topics that discuss eating rabbits or meat rabbits disturbing.


----------



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

What if we discuss eating cows and pigs? Is that disturbing? Where I live rabbits are known as livestock. Livestock is used for food AND pets. So it is only far to allow everyones beliefs. Thats what makes a happy forum. if people dont like something they shouldn't read it.  thank you for your time.


----------



## fuzzypatch (Aug 27, 2011)

So, I'm under the impression that we have to be pet people to feel welcome. That doesn't seem right. Where did the pets come from.. Breeders. Also, culling is a way to add to the breed without adding to the population. If you eat beef, it's highly hypocritical to talk down onto meat breeders. Rabbits were originally domesticated for their meat, not to be a companion.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 27, 2011)

Although, as I said we welcome breeders here, we are primarily a pet rabbit forum. There are breeder forums that may better suited to your needs.


----------



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

But what is we want to stay here? Like she said, we have to be pet people to be welcome and the rest of us can buzz off?


----------



## fuzzypatch (Aug 27, 2011)

I know. I run one thanks, and we welcome everyone and all topics. k thanks bye.


----------



## yumyumbun (Aug 27, 2011)

We all love rabbits so why would we have to go elsewhere?


----------



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah, what they said. ^^^


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 27, 2011)

Then please refrain from discussing topics that are considered unpleasant to the majority of our members. All other topics regarding breeding are fine.


----------



## yumyumbun (Aug 27, 2011)

So what are we allowed to discuss? I'm not sure what would be offensive and what wouldn't.


----------



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

Would trimming nails be considered painful and inhumane?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 27, 2011)

*Unacceptable Behavior (Subject toWarnings):

*- name calling

- ridiculing of another's opinion

- failure to 'agree to disagree'

*- the posting of obviously inflammatorytopics (eg: rabbit meat, breeder vs.animal rights attacks) 

*- overly abrasive or negative posts on any topic

- personal vendettas

- 'advertising' or linking other forums or commercialventuresin posts (see Content Rulesfor advertising policies).

If you haven't noticed, there is an entire forum just for breeders. Note the the topic bolded above is not permitted there either.


----------



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

ridiculing of another's opinion
You seem to be breaking a rule my dear.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 27, 2011)

This introduction will be deleted as well. 

I think you might be happier joining another forum, try Rabbit Addict (if you haven't already) at http://s4.zetaboards.com/Rabbit_Addict/index.


sas


----------



## fuzzypatch (Aug 27, 2011)

We aren't even allowed to explain why they do it? I personally don't cull, or eat rabbits, but why can't we explain it so people understand culling better. It's fair that we continue to get a bad reputation, and no one will listen to us. Discrimination my friend, it's an ugly thing.


----------



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

You welcome breeders? PSH!"If you haven't noticed, there is an entire forum just for breeders. Note the the topic bolded above is not permitted there either." You seem to have undeveloped rules. Good Bye irresponsible pet owners.


----------



## fuzzypatch (Aug 27, 2011)

btw, RA isn't just for breeders. It's an open forum for everyone.


----------



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

RA is full of breeders, pet people, and people who think rabbits are cool. It is a friendly place unlike this....thing.


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Aug 27, 2011)

I too was a breeder, I recently decided it wasn't for me. But I too agree culling is an important topic to discuss. Maybe we could have a seperate part of the forum for that sort of stuff? So people can feel more welcome? Just a thought.


----------



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

I like your thinkin'!


----------



## yumyumbun (Aug 27, 2011)

I think that's a good idea.


----------



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

wouldn't you agree pipp and slavetoabunny?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry, but no. Please refer to the following link:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=67548&forum_id=8


----------



## Pipp (Aug 27, 2011)

We have been discussing a private area on this forum for 'sensitive' discussions. 

Unfortunately if it draws combative posters like we've been seeing recently (H&H is a prime example), who are bound to frequent and criticize other areas, no thanks. 

Fuzzypatch, you have a great forum, I'm sure you would 'censor' discussions from an animal rights activist that came on board, broke your rules and started criticizing breeders. 

We're a moderate forum. We don't discuss meat and we also don't welcome animal rights discussions. 

People who can't respect that are not welcome here. This isn't 'government', it's a privately owned forum. We are not very officious but we do have our rules. We expect members to follow them. If they don't like them, they will have to other forums with policies more to their liking. 

Thank you. 

sas :cop:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2011)

If you looked around the breeder section here you would see a lot of this stuff is discussed. We have our rules and do not plan on changing them. It has worked for several years. There are other forums that we respect and send people to if there are topics we don't allow. We have to try and keep things as fair as possible. We love most of our breeders on this forum, we also respect that some good breeders won't come around because we don't allow certain topics. We have to run that risk because while we do love and respect responsible breeders the majority of the people on this forum are pet owners. Some get and accept culling, some don't no matter how you put it to them.


----------



## H & H Rabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

Ehh... We never liked you guys anyways. Gente Cosi antipatico addio pet testardo AND NO, THAT WAS NOT SPANISH!!!


----------



## JimD (Aug 27, 2011)

*H & H Rabbits wrote: *


> Ehh... We never liked you guys anyways. Gente Cosi antipatico addio pet testardo AND NO, THAT WAS NOT SPANISH!!!



It's Italian.

And, in respect for those who do not speak the language, it translates as; _"So goodbye nasty stubborn pet people."_


----------



## Pipp (Aug 27, 2011)

I've moved this to the Rabbitry although normally because of the butchering reference, it would be pulled altogether. However there are other messages to breeders that should be viewed. 

I have no doubt H&H posted an inflammatory introduction intentionally as a 'shot across the bow' and received the desired result. The maturity level of this member is evident given the above post, and we have no interest in entertaining members of this ilk.

Thank you for your cooperation.


sas


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 27, 2011)

I breed and I discuss that I cull my rabbits but we don't discuss how and I don't feel we need to discuss how. Some take them to a cull buyer and others have the vet take care of it, it really is a personal thing. Many members on this board have spayed and neutered rabbits and those that have show bunnies sell their culls as pets mostly.
I am happy to be here, I know I cull the same way you do but you don't need to advertise it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you Corely.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 27, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Aug 27, 2011)

Please see this post: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=67548&forum_id=8

Also know that there was a discussion a couple of weeks ago about culling that grew incredibly inflammatory and gave the mods a huge headache. Peg even stepped down for awhile, which was a bummer for all of us. 

Every place has rules. Every place is not for everyone. RO is a GREAT forum just the way it is--if it's not for you, that's fine. Go elsewhere.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2011)

*JimD wrote:*


> It's Italian.
> 
> And, in respect for those who do not speak the language, it translates as; *"So goodbye nasty stubborn pet people."*


Ah....I figured out why maybe they didn't belong here.....

My pets aren't nasty or stubborn. Neither are the ones that our members have.

THEY HAD THE WRONG FORUM!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Aug 27, 2011)

:great:


----------



## Pipp (Aug 27, 2011)

Considering that several members in this thread all joined at the same time and are all heavily involved in promoting their new Rabbit Addicts forum, I have no doubt this was a concerted effort to do just that. 

They know that RO is generous with its recommendations, we'd always recommend the now-closed Rabbit Habit when 'combative' subjects came up, and expected we would likely do the same with the new one if they stirred the pot. 

The end result, however, is exactly what they complained about in this thread -- it gave rabbit breeders a bad reputation and left many pet and rescue members with a sour taste in their mouths. 

Congrats on that one.

I personally have no interest in a forum populated by a combative group of troublemakers (I sympathized with Kismet at the RH, don't blame her for closing it), but I will certainly continue to recommend it to other combative troublemakers. Good luck with the drama. 

sas


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 28, 2011)

Amen, Pip! :big wink:

There is a reason RO is the largest and most active rabbit forum on the net, it is a great place! Sadly, that can also draw in trolls and folks with bad attitudes who cannot seem to accept the rules set in place to keep things running smoothly. 

I do have to comment on breeders who come in acting high and mighty with such bad attitudes really do not help their cause. Not sure what they were hoping to accomplish... Perhaps a sad attempt at trying to get more members at their forum by ruffling feathers here? Sometimes I don't understand people and their drama.

No surprise they now have a "bash RO" thread on their forum. Real classy. :rollseyes


----------



## Anaira (Aug 28, 2011)

You know what's striking me funny? They keep talking about how 'we' won't listen, but they refuse to look at 'our' point of view, either.

When I joined RO, I was excited. I know of only ONE other pet forum(a rat one) where breeders and rescuers all get along. Breeders and rescuers seem to be natural enemies, like cats and dogs, chefs and waiters, etc. A forum where they do co-exist is a wonder to behold, indeed. Accept it, and don't be surprised that some differences just can't be negotiated. 
If I ate meat, but owned a pet pig, I wouldn't eat pig. If I joined a pig forum, I would not expect a pig farmer to join. However, I would have no problem with a pet pig breeder. If your animals are livestock, don't join a pet forum. Simple.


And all joining up at the same time for an attack strikes me as slightly immature behavior. Amusing, but immature. If RO ceased to exist, RA wouldn't be my choice of forum, simply because of the behaviour of the admin. Great one, fuzzypatch!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 28, 2011)

As a member of this forum for several years - and a moderator - I feel like maybe in a way it is a good thing this thread happened.

I know we've had breeders on here who were unhappy - perhaps they've pm'd other members, etc. about leaving, etc.

Now they have a forum they can go to - and it will be fine. We'll still survive and be here. Maybe this forum will be at peace again once they leave.

I know we'll still keep a lot of our breeders here and there may be some who choose to be on both forums - and that is fine too.

But I'm looking forward to the peace now that there is a place for those unhappy breeders to go to.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 28, 2011)

Just wanted to update: 

The admin of Rabbit Addict removed the thread that turned into a "bash RO" fest and apologized. Hopefully there can be peace between the two forums and we can work together to further educate and help rabbits. It's good for breeders to have an outlet for inflammatory topics they cannot discuss here.


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 29, 2011)

I hope this thread stays up as it is a good example of the people who should not be on here. 
I am a breeder as well but I respect others who do not breed and alter their rabbits. 
I love this forum as it is not judgemental of the different types of rabbit owners. I was part of another forum before but you would be criticized for breeding or not altering your pet. Also if you kept your rabbit outside you were considered irresponsible and heartless!
So basically, great job on this forum everyone and I happy to be here


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 29, 2011)

*Brittany85 wrote: *


> I hope this thread stays up as it is a good example of the people who should not be on here.
> I am a breeder as well but I respect others who do not breed and alter their rabbits.
> I love this forum as it is not judgemental of the different types of rabbit owners. I was part of another forum before but you would be criticized for breeding or not altering your pet. Also if you kept your rabbit outside you were considered irresponsible and heartless!
> So basically, great job on this forum everyone and I happy to be here


While I haven't read this whole thread thoroughly yet, I'd just add I was on RH and RO but I wasn't pleased at all with RA. Asa breeder myself I still alter some of my animals like some that hit the age to retire to breeding and don't breed. I alter them and 'cull' them to pet homes. I'm still jus tlurking alot again, trying to get to know many new folksbefore i become more active again and i do not understand why they cannot understand the rules. I had a thread removed about my new zealands and once it was explained i set that aside- yes i was mad, but i saw the value behind it.


----------



## The Haven Rabbitry (Aug 29, 2011)

I breed meat and pet rabbits... I have found that there are other websites who strictly talk about meat rabbits, and have found them very useful. I use this forum to discuss topics about my meat rabbits, but do not talk about certain topics (of which I use the other forum for).


----------



## SNM (Aug 29, 2011)

Brittany85 wrote:


> I hope this thread stays up as it is a good example of the people who should not be on here.
> I am a breeder as well but I respect others who do not breed and alter their rabbits.
> I love this forum as it is not judgemental of the different types of rabbit owners. I was part of another forum before but you would be criticized for breeding or not altering your pet. Also if you kept your rabbit outside you were considered irresponsible and heartless!
> So basically, great job on this forum everyone and I happy to be here




This is where the problem arose from, and how the topic of makin the rabbitry "closed" came up. Apparently breeders were beeing criticized and privately attacked on this forum for their practices and this is where it all started. I'm a member of RA and just read the thread, it was very baiting and problematic and does not send a good message. The admins apologized and we can move on and learn from the mistakes. Everybody is entitles to their own opinions. Happy Day


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 29, 2011)

Gee...maybe we should start a rabbit recipe thread(title it that) then fill it with all the things we feed our bunnies.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 29, 2011)

*SNM wrote: *


> Brittany85 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I hope this thread stays up as it is a good example of the people who should not be on here.
> ...



No - that is not exactly why we discussed making the rabbitry forum private. If breeders were receiving private attacks - it was their responsibility to notify a moderator so it could be dealt with.

The reason we discussed making the rabbitry private was because of two things:


Non-breeders would come into a thread and be combative based upon their beliefs (I'm not talking about those who would stay they disagreed - I'm talking about those who would say that person X should not have rabbits or stuff like that).
Breeders wouldn't listen to me and SHUT UP and let the thread be moderated and die. They felt like they "had to express their opinion" even though I had asked that the thread be changed.
We have several breeders on here who breed meat rabbits and we have no problem with them being on here - we don't ask breeders to check in with us so we can decide if they can stay, etc. We don't ask that they only breed for show.

The only thing we ask is that since this is largely a pet forum....we respect a few rules - as in - we don't discuss eating rabbits - we don't discuss culling rabbits via. ways to euthanize them, etc.

That doesn't mean that we can't discuss other things - like what protein content in food is best for meat rabbits and stuff like that.

We don't ask meat breeders to not be on here - we welcome them on here. We simply ask them to remember that not everyone is comfortable with that topic and that we don't discuss it.

I was able to handle the non-breeders fairly well because they would do something that would violate the guidelines and I could explain to them in PM. It was the breeders who wouldn't listen to me - who felt like they should continue the discussions that made me decide to take a leave of absence. 

To all breeders - if you get pms from folks harassing you - it is your responsibility to let a moderator know by forwarding the pm. Otherwise - we know nothing about it.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 29, 2011)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Just wanted to update:
> 
> The admin of Rabbit Addict removed the thread that turned into a "bash RO" fest and apologized. *Hopefully there can be peace between the two forums and we can work together to further educate and help rabbits. It's good for breeders to have an outlet for inflammatory topics they cannot discuss here.*


I *almost* went to RA and joined - partly to say hi and let them know that I'd be referring breeders there for sensitive topics. I definitely looked around a bit.

I think that it is great that there are two forums (maybe more) - and that they can offer more for breeders than we do. I mean - we have more than one flavor of ice cream and don't demand that folks eat only vanilla - why would we think of saying folks could only be part of one forum...know what I mean?

I wish them the best over there. I don't see them as "competitors" at all and if we have breeders that go over there - I certainly understand. 

As far as I'm concerned and from what I understand from some others on here - we're happy they're there and we can now refer meat breeders, etc. there.

:biggrin2:


----------



## MagPie (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow..... this is a really weird topic. Glad to know I don't want to go to RA now.

Censorship is not against the law it happens allllll the time. I won't say any more


----------

